# Assassin's Creed: Rogue



## Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

Shortly after being leaked through unofficial channels, publisher Ubisoft confirmed today that Assassin's Creed Rogue will hit Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 this November shortly after the current-generation sequel, Assassin's Creed Unity. Ubisoft also released, officially, the game's first cinematic pre-rendered trailer featuring protagonist Shay Cormac.

*cdn1.vox-cdn.com/entry_photo_images/10450516/Assassins_Creed_Rogue_NorthernLight_in_Sapphire_1920.jpg

Assassin's Creed Rogue is set in the mid-18th century during the Seven Years' War and will take place in various North American locations, including the frozen North Atlantic, the Appalachian River Valley and New York, Ubisoft said.* Players will take control of a templar named Shay Patrick Cormac and hunt down assassins*. Naval battles will once again be a component of the game, with Ubisoft promising* new weapons on land and sea, including a new vessel named the Morrigan.
*
*"Assassin's Creed Rogue* *completes the North American saga started with Assassin's Creed III and Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag* and gives previous-generation console owners an exclusive opportunity to experience fan-requested features, such as playing as a Templar," said Martin Capel, game director at Ubisoft Sofia, in a release.

*As of now, there's no news about PC version, which i hope will come. *

More on Assassin'''s Creed Rogue confirmed by Ubisoft - here'''s the first trailer | Polygon


----------



## abhidev (Aug 6, 2014)

wooow!!! this was unexpected


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

*AC:R trailer:*

[YOUTUBE]IoOsv0FBpaU[/YOUTUBE]


Here’s a description of the game from Ubisoft

_Become the ultimate Assassin Hunter in Assassin’s Creed Rogue. As Shay you’ll hunt those you previously called brothers from the streets of New York City to the frozen and fractured glacial landscapes of the Arctic Circle. Is Shay a traitor, rebel, renegade or something else entirely? Only one thing is certain, he follows his own creed._


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 6, 2014)

I wish it gets released on PC, so I can have me some AssCreed overload.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 6, 2014)

The concept is better than AC Unity.. Id like to play the bad guy for once.. and no not the intro from AC3, that doesnt count


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2014)

If it ain't coming to PC then it ain't news for me.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2014)

gameranand said:


> If it ain't coming to PC then it ain't news for me.


Don't lose the hope; Even the GTA V is coming to PC. 
I hope, Ubi won't left the PC gamers abrupt without finishing the Edward lineage saga.

- - - Updated - - -

A doubt here: 
If he's a templar, why he's wearing a hood? I thought, the hoodie thing is specific to assassins.


----------



## snap (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh it will definitely come to pc as AC:Rogue HD version or something similarly to AC:Liberation.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 6, 2014)

snap said:


> Oh it will definitely come to pc as AC:Rogue HD version or something similarly to AC:Liberation.



yep , thats for sure .


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

I am not loosing hope. I have just lost interest in AC series now thats all.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 7, 2014)

Why Ubisoft always release the PC version after consoles?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Why Ubisoft always release the PC version after consoles?



To get early money on consoles.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> To get early money on consoles.



Yes definitely because Piracy in PC is rampant & easily available than consoles.In consoles the device needs to be modded and it voids the warranty so many does not do it where as in PC a crack is all what is needed.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> A doubt here:
> If he's a templar, why he's wearing a hood? I thought, the hoodie thing is specific to assassins.



Apparently, you thought wrong.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 7, 2014)

gameranand said:


> To get early money on consoles.



Yeah but still there is a crowd who does that with consoles . And similar is what those with PC owner and still a bunch of people.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> Don't lose the hope; Even the GTA V is coming to PC.
> I hope, Ubi won't left the PC gamers abrupt without finishing the Edward lineage saga.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Pantaloons Monsoon sales?


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Apparently, you thought wrong.


Though Haytham Kenway is a templar and performed Leap of faith, he didn't wear the Assassin hoodie.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2014)

Hood is swag,
Assassin want swag, Templar want swag
In the end, its all about swag


----------



## iittopper (Aug 7, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Why Ubisoft always release the PC version after consoles?



To further unoptimize the game .


----------



## $hadow (Aug 7, 2014)

iittopper said:


> To further unoptimize the game .



Haha good one


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 13, 2014)

This is Black Flag. :\

[youtube]bBVMUAbdE8I[/youtube]


----------



## snap (Aug 13, 2014)

ofcourse a cash grab title for previous gen :\


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2014)

WTF!! 
It's like playing a Assassin game with a templar outfit. 

Gameplay is more or less same as AC4, but with different storyline (in the eyes of templar) and with templar's bells and whistles. 
Once played as an Assassin is always an Assassin. I'm gonna ignore this game from AC series.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 13, 2014)

Flash said:


> WTF!!
> It's like playing a Assassin game with a templar outfit.
> 
> Gameplay is more or less same as AC4, but with different storyline (in the eyes of templar) and with templar's bells and whistles.
> Once played as an Assassin is always an Assassin. I'm gonna ignore this game from AC series.



It's on PC, so that's apparent. That is if you don't own a console.


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 13, 2014)

*Assassin's Creed: Rogue announced for PC*

*i.imgur.com/0mA2a5I.jpg



Assassin's Creed: Rogue is coming to PC in early 2015, as confirmed to IGN today.

You play as Shay Patrick Cormac on a revenge spree in the frozen north atlantic. We'll have a chance to catch up with (read: stab) some familiar characters, including Haytham, Assassin's Creed 3's sole source of charisma, and Adéwalé from Assassin's Creed 4. It looks like the boat vs. boat action of AC4 will feature heavily, and locations will reach beyond the icy northern regions to more tropical climes.
Assassin's Creed: Unity, set during the French revolution, has been grabbing all the limelight ahead of its November launch, but Rogue offers the enticing opportunity to play as a Templar. According to the new story trailer, that means an instant upgrade to a much cooler coat.


Source : PC Gamer


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 13, 2014)

lel 360/PS3 owners get Rogue, Xb1/PS4 get Unity..
WE get both


----------



## seamon (Oct 14, 2014)

Pc master race!!!


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 14, 2014)

This was inevitable-it was only a matter of time before they announced a remastered or ultimate edition of this game for the pc.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 14, 2014)

Rogue sounds more interesting than Unity TBH.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2014)

OOO boy looks like PC will be getting both


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2014)

There's a thread already.
*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/186193-assassins-creed-rogue.html

- - - Updated - - -

Even if you play as Templar, it will look like an Assassin. Coz from the gameplay video, we've seen Cormac performed Leaf of faith and eagle vision. 
IMO, it's like playing Assassin in another outfit. Remember Templar armor in AC4:Black flag?


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 6, 2015)

*A release date for Assassin’s Creed Rogue on PC has been announced, along with the minimum PC requirements and the ability to use eye tracking tech.*

​
The PC version of the game was handled by Ubisoft Sofia in collaboration with Ubisoft’s Singapore, Montreal, Quebec, Chengdu, Milan and Bucharest studios.

Players who pre-order any edition of Assassin’s Creed Rogue for PC from the Uplay Shop will receive one of seven bonus Assassin’s Creed games of their choosing:


Assassin’s Creed 3
Assassin’s Creed Freedom Cry
Assassin’s Creed Liberation
Assassin’s Creed Revelations
Assassin’s Creed Brotherhood Deluxe
Assassin’s Creed 3 Deluxe
Assassin’s Creed

Pre-ordering the PC digital version will also grant two additional bonus packs: The Siege of Fort de Sable and The Explorer.

A Collector’s Bundle is also available exclusively on the Uplay Shop and it includes a collector’s box, an artbook, three lithographs in an envelope and the original game soundtrack along with access to one extra single-player missions and additional items such as armor and weapon.

The PC version also includes eye tracking input which can be used with the SteelSeries Sentry with Tobii eye tracking. Players looking to the left or right of the screen will see the camera pan with the eye movement.

Assassin’s Creed Rogue on PC launches on March 10.

*Minimum PC configuration*


OPERATING SYSTEM: Windows 7 SP1 or Windows 8/8.1 (64-bit versions only)
PROCESSOR:Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 2.6 GHzH
RAM: 2GB
VIDEO CARD: nVidia GeForce GTS450 or AMD Radeon HD5670 (1024MB VRAM) or Intel HD4600
DirectX: DirectX June 2010 Redistributable
DVD-ROM DRIVE: Only required for the Disk installation ( 1 Dual Layer DVD )
SOUND CARD: DirectX Compatible Sound Card with latest driver
HARD DISK:11.4 GB
PERIPHERALS: Xbox 360 controller, Tobii EyeX Controller, SteelSeries Sentry
SUPPORTED VIDEO CARDS AT TIME OF RELEASE: NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 or better, GeForce 500-900 series, AMD Radeon HD 5670 or better, Radeon HD 6000, 7000, R7, R9 series, Intel HD4600, HD5200

Note: Laptop versions of these cards may work but are not officially supported.

*Source *: VG247


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow, no AC2 or Black flag in pre-order bonuses, arguably the best games in the series IMO


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

played all of those except AC 3 deluxe


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2015)

After Unity, they are just trying to get some pre-orders with those extra games. But well....fck off Ubi.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> After Unity, they are just trying to get some pre-orders with those extra games. But well....fck off Ubi.



Its far better than Unity .


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Its far better than Unity .



Quite honestly, when a game goes in a mill. I loose the faith, simple as that.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

I will wait for the reviews and answers from another gamers since they might even f.up this one also.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I will wait for the reviews and answers from another gamers since they might even f.up this one also.



They will. I am sure of it.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> They will. I am sure of it.



Yeah considering the hassle they are always in to launch a new title and then make start fixing the bugs in the following weeks. I am with you on this


----------



## Alok (Feb 16, 2015)

I understand money is a good thing but still a game every year and that too an average one is not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2015)

So people who are playing AC:Rogue (as Templar), tell me how it is different from AC:Unity (as Assassin)? 
Because am yet to play both..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2015)

Alok said:


> I understand money is a good thing but still a game every year and that too an average one is not a good idea in my opinion.


Tell that to Ubicrap.


Flash said:


> So people who are playing AC:Rogue (as Templar), tell me how it is different from AC:Unity (as Assassin)?
> Because am yet to play both..



No difference. Old wine in new bottle.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2015)

[h=2]Assassin's Creed: Rogue has been released.[/h]
Its better optimized than Unity.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 7, 2015)

Lets wait for a proper review.


----------



## Alok (Mar 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Lets wait for a proper review.



Gamespot       6/10
Meta              3.5/5

Another game I don't even care to look at.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2015)

*Assassin's Creed Rogue is essentially a clone of Assassin's Creed Black Flag's setting and systems.*

*i.imgur.com/m4SiDHZ.png

[h=1]Assassin's Creed Rogue Walkthrough Part 1 [1080p HD] Assassin's Creed Rogue Gameplay - No Commentary[/h]


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Alok said:


> Gamespot       6/10
> Meta              3.5/5
> 
> Another game I don't even care to look at.


So that means I saved some money. I won't be buying this anytime soon.


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 8, 2015)

done with this game, not bad.

Its more like assasin creed black flag DLC. Game is short. Was nice to be a templar instead of assasin.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 9, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> done with this game, not bad.
> 
> Its more like assasin creed black flag DLC. Game is short. Was nice to be a templar instead of assasin.



Well then I'll just buy my last AC game wiz AC4 on sales.


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 9, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Well then I'll just buy my last AC game wiz AC4 on sales.



 .....


----------

